# Dark Rock 2 Montageproblem



## silent-hunter000 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo erst mal:

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich ein Montageproblem bei meinem be quiet Dark Rock 2.
Dieser ist auf einem gigabyte ga 990 fx ud3 (am3+) montiert.
Dabei habe ich genau die Bedienungsanleitung beachtet.
Es gibt aber das Problem, dass die von Gigabyte vorgesehenen Schraubenlöcher durch das Board viel zu groß sind, da bei der Gigabyte Backplatte da ein Gewinde durchgeht.

Wenn ich jetzt die Platte wechsle (wie in der Bedienungsanleitung vorgesehen, dann fehlen diese Gewinde und es gehen die blanken Schrauben durch die viel zu großen Löcher.
Soll das wirklich so sein oder fehlen bei mir nur irgendwelche Platzhalter...

Würde mich über jede Art von Hilfe sehr freuen.


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2013)

Auch bei den Intel-Mainboards sind die Löcher größer als die Schrauben.
Das große Spiel dieser "günstig" konstruierten Sockelhalterung ist normal.
Im angezogenen Zustand richtet sich das alles ein wenig aus und kann vor dem endgültigen Festschrauben nochmal gerade gerückt werden.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (24. Dezember 2013)

Es ist also normal dass mein fast 1 Kg schwerer Lüfter wenn er nicht kompletz festgezurrt ist fast 1 cm (schlimmster Fall) Anlauf hat und dann gegen die Leiterbahnen "fliegt"


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2013)

Mach mal ein Bild davon, mir ist jetzt nicht Klar was der Lüfter mit der Sockelbefestigung zu schaffen hat.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (24. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem liegt nicht am Lüfter sondern an der Mainboardhalterung.
(Die löcher durchs das Board sind einfach viel zu groß.)


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2013)

Durch die zu großen Löcher hast du aber nur etwas Spiel vom Kühler, durch die Backplate bleiben die Schrauben halbwegs mittig.


----------



## Ryle (24. Dezember 2013)

Wenn der Kühler nicht angezogen ist hat er wirklich recht viel Spiel, aber wie hier etwas gegen Leiterbahnen fliegen soll ist mir nicht ganz schlüssig.

Im Normalfall musst du in etwa so vorgehen:

Backplate anbringen und durch die Gummiringe/Abstandhalter halbwegs fixieren
Board senkrecht aufstellen
Kühler so halten, dass du die Schrauben schon einmal ein Stück weit eindrehen kannst ohne dass der Kühler Kontakt zur CPU hat
jetzt den Kühler andrücken und die Schrauben über Kreuz erst locker anziehen, den Kühler etwas nach links und rechts bewegen um die WLP zu verteilen, danach fester anziehen - aber nicht übertreiben

Man kann den Kühler auch hinstellen und das Board oben drauf legen, aber das empfinde ich als komplett behindert, da man so zig mal neu ansetzen muss und die WLP schon wieder verschmiert.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ryle schrieb:


> Wenn der Kühler nicht angezogen ist hat er wirklich recht viel Spiel



Das habe ich gemeint.
Aber wenn das eh normal ist dann kann ich eh aufgebohrte Plastikringe einlegen.
Wie man einen CPU-Kühler montiert weiß ich aber dennoch danke für die Anleitung und herzlichen Dank an euch Beide für die schnelle Hilfe.

~closed~


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Aber wenn das eh normal ist dann kann ich eh aufgebohrte Plastikringe einlegen.


Genau das gleiche hab ich bei meinem Dark Rock Advanced auch gemacht 
Seit dem kauf ich nie mehr einen Kühler ohne vernünftige Halterung.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (24. Dezember 2013)

Es stimmt natürlich, dass es im Normalbetrieb keine großen Probleme machen wird aber mein PC geht hald öfter mal auf Lans und damit wird es zum Problem.
Mein Nächster wird eben doch wieder ein Noctua.
Die haben das besser gelöst....


Aber jetzt wirklich:
~closed~


----------



## be quiet! Support (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo Silent-Hunter000

 Die Löcher sind etwas größer als die Schrauben. Durch das Anbringen der Backplate und das festschrauben, hält die Konstruktion auch Transporte problemlos aus.
 Rechner sollten besser liegend transportiert werden, sobald das Gewicht des Kühlers 0,5kg übersteigt.

Die Backplate hält den Kühler in der Spur.

Kannst du hier evtl. ein paar Bilder posten? 

Gruß 

Marco


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. Januar 2014)

Ist mir leider nicht möglich, da meine Wärmeleitpaste aus ist und ich den PC aber dauerhaft für die Arbeit benõtige.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (4. Januar 2014)

Habe heute zufällig die Original Backplatte des Maimboards gefunden.
Auf meinen Bildern müsste eigentlich ganz gut zu sehen sein, dass bei der Original Backplatte die Schrauben durch "Führungen vom Mainboard getrennt sind.
Eure Backplatte hingegen hat diese "Führungen" nicht, was dazu führt, dass die Schrauben ziemlich viel Spiel haben.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (4. Januar 2014)

So sieht es mit der Standard Backplatte aus (Papier soll Mainboard ersetzten und der Stahlstift die Schraube mit der man von "hinten" den Kühler befestigt.):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und so bei der euren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Wie oben erwähnt habe ich das Problem mit einem kleinen Plastikring gelöst, der als Positionshalter zwischen Mainboard und Schraube fungiert.)


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Silent-Hunter000,


es soweit normal, dass die Bohrlöcher etwas größer sind als die Schrauben. 

Der Kühler sollte sich dennoch nicht bewegen, wenn der Kühler festgeschraubt ist. Falls dem doch so sein sollte, nochmal etwas anziehen (ohne rohe Gewalt). 



Gruß


Marco


----------



## silent-hunter000 (7. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort!
Hat für mich hald etwas komisch ausgesehen...


----------

